# Feeding



## DeadEye




----------



## Antarctican

I take it this is cropped way down, so it's a bit soft, but wow what amazing subject matter to have captured!!! How on earth did you get this shot??


----------



## DeadEye

Antarctican said:


> I take it this is cropped way down, so it's a bit soft, but wow what amazing subject matter to have captured!!! How on earth did you get this shot??



  Yep its way cropped down and also I blew a hard worked for shoot. I got a ton of these after setting up a remote in a 12 foot tall hide. It was very foggy this morning when I set up the remote and allmost all were over exposed. :thumbdown:   I used a 200mm lens on tripod trigg with a wizard from far far away.  My neighbor is using a 400 and 1.4 converter so hope better results for him.


----------



## DeadEye

I bow to the


----------



## Antarctican

Wow!! 

Great work with the hide. Did the birds try to bombard you while you were setting up? Is there just one chick? I'm hoping you're able to take periodic shots as the chick(s) grow up. Very exciting


----------



## DeadEye

Antarctican said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Great work with the hide. Did the birds try to bombard you while you were setting up? Is there just one chick? I'm hoping you're able to take periodic shots as the chick(s) grow up. Very exciting




  Yes they protested a bit.  I sent a LOT of time getting them used to my being around. Only one chick this year . Yep Ill be shooting them all summer.


----------



## Overread

Wonderful shots to get and a great set-up 
hope to see many more shots of the over the comming weeks/days/months of these birds!

Out of interest have you considered renting a longer lens for a week or so - with a set-up like this and the chance for such scenes it would be worth thinking about


----------



## DeadEye

Overread said:


> Wonderful shots to get and a great set-up
> hope to see many more shots of the over the comming weeks/days/months of these birds!
> 
> Out of interest have you considered renting a longer lens for a week or so - with a set-up like this and the chance for such scenes it would be worth thinking about



 Yep I sure have gave it a thought. A 400 or 600 might do a trick or two.

  Or move the hide closer by putting big pads on the bottom feet and stick it in the creek.    How  FAR   will I go to get the shot:mrgreen:  LOL


----------



## Overread

ahh but then not only will the birds be attacking, but the fishies too!
can you fight of both?


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## maytay20

Awesome shots!


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz

What an opportunity to be so close!! Looking forward to seeing some more great shots of them!


----------



## DeadEye

Disaster struck the hide in the form of a thunder and lightening storm. Rebuild took a day and some swimming to retrieve a few bits and pieces,  Its built better than ever now , guyed four ways and ratchet  strapped to the dock. A larger shooting deck with a ball head and chair, improved camouflage. The neighbor a Freelance shooter is up there early AM working the soft light, I go up mid and late evening working a more dramatic light and turning out some spectacular stuff.
 Cheers


----------



## Overread

ouch - good to hear that you managed to get it back together!
Out of interst have you thought about using a blog to record the day to day (or at least trip to trip) photos and events happening?


----------



## DeadEye

1, 





2.






3.


----------



## DeadEye

Must have been fresh out a fish


----------



## SimplyEuphoric

Awsome shots, I love them all.  The first is a little blurry but the rest are great.  I love the one with the black background and "For the lost profit 3", very ey catching. 

What an amazing opprotunity, and you jumped right on it!


----------



## DeadEye

SimplyEuphoric said:


> Awsome shots, I love them all.  The first is a little blurry but the rest are great.  I love the one with the black background and "For the lost profit 3", very ey catching.
> 
> What an amazing opprotunity, and you jumped right on it!



  Thank you. Those are my favorite as well. Yes it is a great opp to get good images of interesting subjects. I started this project in the tool shed by building the nesting platform then mounting it on the pole. Luck was with me and it soon had a nesting pair. 

  Cheers  DeadEye


----------



## DeadEye

Two weeks and this chick is getting huge.


----------



## Overread

Another really great shot - and good work with the daytime exposures!
Must be great being able to watch them grow up!


----------



## poppy67

Oh wow what a great opportunity...Just amazing shots keep them coming!


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## Battou

They are looking good. It should not be long now before they are falling from the nest into flight lessons I imagine.


----------



## Dmitri

Holy moly what wonderful shots!! Thank you so much for sharing them, Deadeye!


----------



## kundalini

Awesome work.  I keep watching this thread and am amazed with each new entry.  Please keep it going.  Thanks.


----------



## DeadEye

Thank you for the nice comments. I will be shooting this nest most every day till they fly south for the winter, I intend to document each stage of growth and release a series with an article this fall or winter.


----------



## mmcduffie1

Nice shots. That took some patience.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

WOW.........great work!!! Pictures like these are worth the time sitting and waiting for the end results. Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## DeadEye

I SEEEEEEEEEE YOU.


----------



## Dmitri

Simply amazing... Well worth the effort you put into getting these shots.


----------



## DeadEye

A detail there off
1.







2.


----------



## Bifurcator

Amazing thread! Awesome, Wicked, & Wonderful!

Thanks for sharing! More more more... Keep'm coming for sure!


I LOVE 1 and 3 of post 15!!!!  Uber kewl!  Like a sorcerer conjuring...


----------



## Dmitri

Curious question -- I saw your rig, are you sitting up there taking these pics, or do you have it set to automatic or something? I can't get over these amazing shots!

and I agree with Bifur - that pic (3rd from post #15) is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## DeadEye

Dmitri said:


> Curious question -- I saw your rig, are you sitting up there taking these pics, or do you have it set to automatic or something? I can't get over these amazing shots!
> 
> and I agree with Bifur - that pic (3rd from post #15) is absolutely breathtaking.



 Thank you. Well I change I way I shoot it allmost daily. #3 of post15  was wile sitting up there with a 70_200 and a 2x tele on a tripod. I most likely used a cable release and mirror lockup without IS. on.

  I often set up with a motor drive cable and trip the shutter from about 400 feet away via a wizard.

  I built a catwalk a few days ago to get in close and handhold shoot there.

 Its really about learning there behavior and how they react. To get a shot like the one in 15, best to pick a rainy day as they like to groom in the rain (natures own shower).  Learn there vocalizations as they will tell you a lot. Like when there mate has cought a fish they will give a begging call , then be ready to capture the action.


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## Dmitri

Stunning, as the rest. With the rig you set up, and obvious effort, it is a joy to see the rewards being reaped. How on earth do you get on that catwalk without getting yoru eyes pecked out?


----------



## MissMia

Amazing shots! It's wonderful to watch them develop. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tpe

Just to say well done the hard work has really paid off.

tim


----------



## DeadEye

Thank you all so much for all the wonderfull comments. I will be trying out a lighting setup very soon and have high hopes for a spectacular result (fingers crossed). This project has been fun and I have learned a few things as well met some super cool people interested in it. I might get the chance to try photographing the nasal valves in there nose holes that they close when diving with the help of a few local rehabber/vets that work this area.  Now how on earth could I light the inside of a nose hole and wait for a flap to close?  That one will likely be a wash out.

Cheers. Dan


----------



## Dmitri

I look forward to the pics of bird noses :lmao:


----------



## maytay20

Awesome job!!  I am looking forward to more photos!


----------



## DeadEye

maytay20 said:


> Awesome job!!  I am looking forward to more photos!


----------



## Overread

Something tells me they did not like being woken up 
Brilliant shot as well


----------



## Bifurcator

More more! (please :blushing: ) :thumbup:


----------



## DeadEye

The hooked shaped talon sinks into the flesh then the barbed gripping pads called spicules grip its prey


----------



## Dmitri

DeadEye said:


> The hooked shaped talon sinks into the flesh then the barbed gripping pads called spicules grip its prey



I'm no scientist, but that doesn't look like a nose to me 

Beautiful detail. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Bifurcator

Yeah jeez, the view angle looks like you were right in the nest!  

You doing a great job with these! Keep them coming for sure! I noticed than every time you post a new shot the thread gets like 30 or so new reads! Those are good numbers!

So far 1 & 3 of post 15 are still my favorites. Those are just spectacular!


----------



## DeadEye

Bifurcator said:


> Yeah jeez, the view angle looks like you were right in the nest!
> 
> You doing a great job with these! Keep them coming for sure! I noticed than every time you post a new shot the thread gets like 30 or so new reads! Those are good numbers!
> 
> So far 1 & 3 of post 15 are still my favorites. Those are just spectacular!




  Here is a rainy day shot, they like to prune in the rain so its good when it rains


----------



## DeadEye

Dmitri said:


> I'm no scientist, but that doesn't look like a nose to me
> 
> Beautiful detail. Keep 'em coming




  Its not a good image and is rather nasty looking but at least I gave it a try. The rehabber / Vet never panned out so I got got in as close as possible and took a few shots. To get any better I think I will need a macro lens or a few mm on extension.





Cheers Dan


----------



## Bifurcator

Whoa! Great! Bird buggers.  What is that like a 300 or 400mm?  The claw in #45 was nice too!

Post #48 is a pretty sweet shot IMO!

The next post will start a new page.


----------



## Overread

wow - close shot!
must have been a pain to get that - waiting (I suppose) for the bird to settle on the nest and hoping that it would end up facing the right way!
Well done -- also been a while since an update - things going ok?


----------



## Bifurcator

He might have one of those remote control tripod heads.  Some of them aren't that much actually.


----------



## Dmitri

Yes, very nice nostril shot. I remember when you posted that, I meant to comment on it "later" then it slipped my mind  I always enjoy your new pics, man, and look forward to more :thumbsup:


----------



## Markw

Utterly breath taking shots!!  Its amazing what you did with this!  Somewhere in the beginning someone said something about renting a lens?  Where would you do this from?

Mark


----------



## carly

This series of the Ospreys is utterly magnificent. Most of the photos belong in a wildlife/nature magazine. 

The subject matter alone was most challenging, but the clarity and intensity of each shot was amazing.

Talent. Hard Work and determination-----paid off.

I have had the chance to hold one of these birds in my hands as a vet tech.

Would I be too nosy to ask where you shot these?

Wonderful work. What an opportunity---would love to have been along for the ride.

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## DeadEye

....[/QUOTE]
wow - close shot!
must have been a pain to get that - waiting (I suppose) for the bird to settle on the nest and hoping that it would end up facing the right way!
Well done -- also been a while since an update - things going ok?....[/QUOTE]

Thanks Overead   I built a catwalk out to the nest and just walked right up to him. That chick has seen me or Keith everyday since it hatched so no fear.  MOM was NOT happy tho. The series has come to end for this year as they have flown the nest and hunt till heading south for winter. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


....[/QUOTE]He might have one of those remote control tripod heads. Some of them aren't that much actually.  ....[/QUOTE]

No but want one   Got a link?  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


....[/QUOTE]Yes, very nice nostril shot. I remember when you posted that, I meant to comment on it "later" then it slipped my mind  I always enjoy your new pics, man, and look forward to more ....[/QUOTE]

Thanks  The  wonderfull comments make all the work worth it. Thanks so much for the Nom  its a true honor.Ill post a few more.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

....[/QUOTE]Utterly breath taking shots!! Its amazing what you did with this! Somewhere in the beginning someone said something about renting a lens? Where would you do this from?....[/QUOTE]

Mark

I used a 70-200L  often with a 2X     The 400 2.8 can be rented from Penn camera for a reasonable rate but I never got it.    Thank You for the comments

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


....[/QUOTE]This series of the Ospreys is utterly magnificent. Most of the photos belong in a wildlife/nature magazine..... 

The subject matter alone was most challenging, but the clarity and intensity of each shot was amazing.

Talent. Hard Work and determination-----paid off.



I have had the chance to hold one of these birds in my hands as a vet tech.

Would I be too nosy to ask where you shot these?

Wonderful work. What an opportunity---would love to have been along for the ride.

Thanks for sharing........[/QUOTE]


  Thank you All  These wonderfull comments swell my head with grand ideas.. for next year

They were in Southern Maryland  Chesapeake Bay the largest breading area they have.

 I have thousands of shots to weed through, delete some archive some and print a bunch.  


Cheers all

DeadEye


----------



## Dmitri

DeadEye said:


> That chick has seen me or Keith everyday since it hatched so no fear.  MOM was NOT happy tho. The series has come to end for this year as they have flown the nest and hunt till heading south for winter.



aaah sorry to hear that. Must be a little sad for you, I would imagine you got quite attached to the little fellows.  

I look forward to seeing what you post next tho


----------



## DeadEye

Birds eye view.


----------



## Dmitri

DeadEye said:


> Birds eye view.



Wow thats awesome! You got yourself and the platform in it! Nicely done :thumbsup"


----------



## Bifurcator

DeadEye said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might have one of those remote control tripod heads. Some of them aren't that much actually.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but want one   Got a link?
Click to expand...


I used to own an A&C PowerPod but that was for movie/video cameras. I modified it for 3 axis and I think I paid about $8k for it. It really would be overkill for a dSLR but I'll look around for some links that might be appropriate. You can also make one out of an older video pod with turn-screw positioners ($100~$500) or a old/cheap telescope mount ($10~$100) and a sabotaged radio control car. Probably take you about half a day to figure out and half a day to modify (if you're quick). 

http://www.quickset.com/filebin/PDF/QPT20XD.pdf
http://47stphotoonline.com/eBenk-Automatic-Pan-Tilt-Tripod-Head/M/B000KNMGR2.htm
http://www.etronics.com/p-34324-sunpak-ap-200w-auto-pantilt-head-remote-control.aspx
http://www.shop.com/Adorama_Video_Motorized_Pan_Head-19657232-26998340-p!.shtml

Or something like that?


----------

